# Long yellow weeds



## Ti837 (Aug 11, 2019)

Can someone help me identify this long yellow strand and how to get rid of it. It always comes out in the fall. Thanks


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

looks like it could be wild onion.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> looks like it could be wild onion.


That was my initial guess but " It always comes out in the fall" threw me off since wild onions are more of a spring/summer weed. 
If it is wild onion just cut some of the leaves and smell them. Wild onions will smell like....ummm, onions.


----------



## Ti837 (Aug 11, 2019)

Definitely smells like onions. How do I get rid of it.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

a three-way herbicide like momentum fx2.


----------

